
Robert Love: iPhone OS 4 and Multitasking - newsit
http://blog.rlove.org/2010/04/iphone-os-4-and-multitasking.html
======
boltofblue
Could someone explain how switching between apps looks instant.... how is that
done if the app is not running in the background?

